# EA: اتفشخر - فشخرة



## CZAREK

Following sentence:

ماحكيتهاش لاي حد من الحكاية دي *اتفشخروا* قدام اصحابكم بالأمتياز ده

My try:

I didn't tell this story to anyone *..........*in front of your friends with  this privilage.

What does فشخر mean here?

سلام 
تشارك


----------



## cherine

Hi,
Usually etfashkhar means to spend a lot of money to show off, but I think here it means to brag.


----------



## Silky_Sword

It's mainly 'show off' (comes from يفخر, to take pride in something), but we change words (add letters or drop them) in our dialects, so....yeah, we like to confuse you, Arabic learners


----------



## arbelyoni

Silky_Sword said:


> It's mainly 'show off' (comes from يفخر, to take pride in something), but we change words (add letters or drop them) in our dialects, so....yeah, we like to confuse you, Arabic learners


 
Does the ش stands for something in particular? When does a person choose to use *اتفشخروا* instead of *اتفخروا*?


----------



## cherine

I don't think the shin stands for something in particular, unless the verb etfashkhar comes from the mixing of 2 words (which I can't guess).
We don't have اتفخروا but افتخروا (iftakhiruu) = be proud. I think the difference is obvious between "to be proud", and "to show off/to brag".


----------



## arbelyoni

Of course, افتخروا! Many thanks


----------



## Silky_Sword

The Arabic colloquial for show off is يتمنظر (in our Arabic we also have يتوجهن from وجاهة I believe). يتفاخر can also mean showing up something they're proud of, why not?! 
[...]
Standard Arabic 'show off' would be رياء or مراءاة (I feel I misspelled that one), but those are never use in daily colloquial speech. يتمنظر and يتفشخر are. The latter is a corrupted form of يتفاخر or يفتخر.


----------



## Haroon

I think the comparison should be made between يتفشخر and يتباهى
يتباهى like يفتخر used in normal or solemn context. the word is common in EA as well as MSA with  a little variation in pronunciation.
while يتفشخر denotes acertain tone; either humourous ( usu between friends) like in: 
مش مكسوف وأنت بتتفشخر علينا بالبدلة بتاعة السيد الوالد
or Satrical, ironicaL or even reproaching, the same example may be aslo used here as it depends on the speaker' s tone and his relation with the addressee.
additional example: أنت جاي تتفشخر علينا بحتة عربية خردة or alike.


----------



## Timmy123

Silky_Sword said:


> The Arabic colloquial for show off is يتمنظر (in our Arabic we also have يتوجهن from وجاهة I believe). يتفاخر can also mean showing up something they're proud of, why not?!


 
Are these used in EA?


----------



## Silky_Sword

byetmanzar / btetmanzar: probably used in Egyptian, but not byetwajhan, don't think so.


----------



## londonmasri

Is yesta3reD used also in EA? Although I have never heard it used before I was told that it is used.

To confirm, the closest equivalent to 'showing off' yetmanZar?


----------



## cherine

يتنمظر and يتفشخر are both colloquial words, and have the same meaning.
يستعرض is one of those فصحى or fuS7a sounding words that we use in colloquial.


----------



## CZAREK

Silky_Sword said:


> byetmanzar / btetmanzar: probably used in Egyptian, but not byetwajhan, don't think so.


 

I would also stick to *اتمنظر* as "to show off" or "to put on airs".

So "showing off" will be *منظرة*=manZara?.

As for Levantine dialect i heard few ,but I dont know if they mean the same thing.

اتبجَّح,اتفشور,اتباهى


----------



## cherine

CZAREK said:


> So "showing off" will be *منظرة*=manZara?.


Yes.


> As for Levantine dialect i heard few ,but I dont know if they mean the same thing.
> 
> اتبجَّح,اتفشور,اتباهى


Let's keep this thread for اتفشخر and its Egyptian synonym. You can open a thread for the other Levanting words.


----------



## clevermizo

Can't اتفشخر which is the reflexive/mediopassive form of فشخر come from combining ف ش ر (raving speech) and ف خ ر (pride/bragging) ? 

I didn't think فشر was a word but I found it in لسان العرب:


*فشر* - الفُشَار الهذيان. وليس من كلام العرب.
  والعامَّة تبني منهُ فعلاً فتقول فَشَروفشَّر




Just a thought. It makes sense if a person is in a state of هذيان talking about himself.


----------



## إسكندراني

I think this theory is possible. فشر & فخر are both common in Egypt.


----------



## cherine

I too think it's possible.
But the verb fashar-beyofshor means "he's telling lies" or 'telling big tales(?)". So it works even better here.


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> telling *tall *tales


----------



## Silky_Sword

4 THUMBS UP for this amazing 'theory'  -I borrow 2 from my roommate' 



clevermizo said:


> Can't اتفشخر which is the reflexive/mediopassive form of فشخر come from combining ف ش ر (raving speech) and ف خ ر (pride/bragging) ?
> 
> I didn't think فشر was a word but I found it in لسان العرب:
> 
> 
> *فشر* - الفُشَار الهذيان. وليس من كلام العرب.
> والعامَّة تبني منهُ فعلاً فتقول فَشَروفشَّر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought. It makes sense if a person is in a state of هذيان talking about himself.


----------



## cherine

Thanks for the correction ya Iskandarany.


----------



## londonmasri

So so far we have _yetfashkhar_, _yesta3reD_ and _yetmanZar_. Any others which convey the same meaning in EA?

What about yehaggaS? يهجص


----------



## إسكندراني

londonmasri said:


> so so far we have _yetfashkhar_, _yesta3red_ and _yetmanzar_. Any others which convey the same meaning in ea?
> 
> What about yehaggas? يهجص


يهجّص ما معناهاش «يتمنظر» من قريّب ولا من بعيد  معناها «يهزّر»ـ.


----------

